# البلوتوت Bluetooth



## abd_alkaraim (2 فبراير 2010)

لماذا سميت هذه التكنولوجيا باسم بلوتوث؟

تعود التسمية إلى ملك الدينمارك هارولد بلوتوث Harald Bluetooth الذي وحد الدنمارك والنروج وادخلهم في الديانة المسيحية توفى في 986 في معركة مع ابنه. واختير هذا الاسم لهذه التكنولوجيا للدلالة على مدى اهمية شركات في الدينمارك والنروج والسويد وفنلند إلى صناعة الاتصالات، بالرغم من أن التسمية لا علاقة لها بمضمون التكنولوجيا...
فكرة عمل البلوتوث Bluetooth






الاتصال بين الاجهزة المختلفة بدون اسلاك





تكنولوجيا الاتصال (بلوتوث) اللاسلكية هي مواصفات عالمية لربط كافة الاجهزة المحمولة مع بعضها البعض مثل الكمبيوتر والهاتف النقال والكمبيوتر الجيبي والاجهزة السمعية والكاميرات الرقمية. بحيث تتمكن هذه الاجهزة من تبادل البيانات ونقل الملفات بينها وبنها وبين شبكة الانترنت لاسلكياً. تم تطوير تكنولوجيا الاتصال اللاسلكي البلوتوث بواسطة مجموعة من المهتمين يطلق عليهم اسم Blutooth Special Interest Group GIS






هناك الكثير من الطرق التي من خلالها يمكن ربط الاجهزة الالكترونية مع بعضها البعض مثل توصيل الكمبيوتر بلوحة المفاتيح او بالماوس أو بالطابعة أو بالماسحة الضوئية وذلك من خلال اسلاك التوصيل المؤلوفة. كما يمكن توصيل المفكرة الشخصية الالكترونية بجهاز الحاسوب لتبادل المعلومات من خلال اسلاك خاصة. كما ان جهاز التلفزيون وجهاز الفيديو وجهاز استقبال المحطات الفضائية كلها تتصل مع بعضها من خلال كوابل خاصة ويتم التحكم بها من خلال اجهزة الرموت كنترول التي تعمل في مدى الاشعة تحت الحمراء. اما جهاز التلفون المتنقل يتصل بالقاعدته من خلال امواج الراديو تعمل على مسافة محدودة (50 متر). وجهاز الستيريو يتصل بالسماعات من خلال اسلاك توصيل.

الاجهزة السابقة الذكر وغيرها الكثير تتواجد في كل بيت ويطلق عليها اجهزة الكترونية. وحتى هذا اليوم تترابط هذه الاجهزة من خلال اسلاك توصيل. إن توصيل هذه الاجهزة في اغلب الاحيان مزعج من الناحية الجمالية ومربك من الناحية العملية. وقد يشعر المرء أنه عليه دراسة تخصص الهندسة الالكترونية ليتمكن بنسه من ضبط هذه الاجهزة والاستفادة القصوى منها. 






هذا الموضوع من تفسيرات فيزيائية سوف نقدم شرح مبسط لتكنولوجيا جديدة تعرف باسم البلوتوث التي ستخلصنا من كل هذه المتاعب بالاضافة إلى توصيل اجهزة عديدة مع بعضها البعض لم تكن تخطر على بالنا ان ذلك سيصبح ممكنا في يوم من الايام.

توضيح مشكلة التوصيل بين الاجهزة

ان توصيل جهازين الكترونين مع بعضهما البعض يحتاج إلى توافق في العديد من النقاط، من هذه النقاط نذكر
(1) كم عدد الاسلاك اللازمة لتوصيل جهازين؟ ففي بعض الاحيان يكون سلكين فقط مثل توصيل الستيريو بالسماعات وفي احيان اخرى يتطلب الامر 8 اسلاك أو 25 سلك كالوصلات المستخدمة في الكمبيوتر واجهزته الطرفية. 
(2) ما نوع التوصيل المستخدم بين الأجهزة لتبادل المعلومات؟ هل هو على التوالي أم على التوازي؟ فمثلا الكمبيوتر يستخدم الطريقتين للتوصيل من خلال المخارج المثبتة في لوحة الأم فتصل الطابعة مع الكمبيوتر على التوازي أما لوحة المفاتيح والمودم فيتصلا مع الكمبيوتر على التوالي. 
(3) ما نوع البيانات المتبادلة بين الأجهزة؟ وكيف تترجم إلى اشارات خاصة تستجيب لها الاجهزة؟ هذا ما يعرف باسم البروتوكول Protocol. وهذا البروتوكولات يتم استخدامها من قبل جميع الشركات المصنعة فمثلاً يمكن توصيل جهاز فيديو من نوع Sony مع جهاز تلفزيون من نوع JVC. وذلك لان البروتوكولات المستخدمة لتبادل المعلومات موحدة مسبقاً.

هذه النقاط التي استخدمها المنتجون (الشركات المصنعة للاجهزة الالكترونية) جعلت من الصعب التحكم في كمية الوصلات المستخدمة حتى ولو تم استخدام اسلاك ملونة للتميز بينها كما أنه لا يمكن ربط كافة الاجهزة الالكترونية مع بعضها البعض مثل الكمبيوتر وملحقاته واجهزة الاتصالات واجهزة الترفيه المنزلية بعضها البعض لان ذلك يتطلب اعداد بروتوكولات جديدة واضافة المزيد من الاسلاك.

فكرة التوصيل اللاسلكي (البلوتوث Bluetooth)

البلوتوث هي تكنولوجيا جديدة متطورة تمكن من توصيل الاجهزة الالكترونية مثل الكمبيوتر والتلفون المحمول ولوحة المفاتيح وسماعات الرأس من تبادل البيانات والمعلومات من غير اسلاك أو كوابل أو تدخل من المستخدم. وقد انضمت أكثر من 1000 شركة عالمية لمجموعة الاهتمام الخاص بالبلوتوث Bluetooth Special Interest Group وهي ما تعرف اختصارا بـ SIG وذلك لتحل هذه التكنولوجيا محل التوصيل بالاسلاك






ما الفرق بين البلوتوث والاتصال اللاسلكي

لاشك أن الاتصال اللاسلكي مستخدم في العديد من التطبيقات مثل التوصيل من خلال استخدام اشعة الضوء في المدى الاشعة تحت الحمراء وهي اشعة ضوئية لا ترى بالعين وتعرف باسم تحت الحمراء لان لها تردد اصغر من تردد الضوء الأحمر (ارجع إلى الاشعة الكهرومغناطيسة للمزيد من المعلومات). 

تستخدم الاشعة تحت الحمراء في اجهزة التحكم في التلفزيون (الرموت كنترول) وتعرف باسم Infrared Data Association وتختصر بـ IrDA كما انها تستخدم في العديد من الاجهزة الطرفية للكمبيوتر. بالرغم من ان الاجهزة المعتمدة على الاشعة تحت الحمراء إلا أن لها مشكلتين هما:

المشكلة الأولى: أن التكنولوجيا المستخدمة فيها الاشعة تحت الحمراء تعمل في مدى الرؤية فقط line of sight أي يجب توجيه الرموت كنترول إلى التلفزيون مباشرة للتحكم به.

المشكلة الثانية: أن التكنولوجيا المستخدمة فيها الاشعة تحت الحمراء هي تكنولوجيا واحد إلى واحد one to one أي يمكن تبادل المعلومات بين جهازين فقط فمثلا يمكن تبادل المعلومات بين الكمبيوتر وجهاز الكمبيوتر المحمول بواسطة الاشعة تحت الحمراء أما تبادل المعلومات بين الكمبيوتر وجهاز الهاتف المحمول فلا يمكن.

تكنولوجيا البلوتوث جاءت للتغلب على المشكلتين سابقتي الذكر حيث قامت شركات عديدة مثل Siemens و Intel و Toshiba, Motorola و Ericsson بتطوير مواصفات خاصة مثبته في لوحة صغيرة radio module تثبت في اجهزة الكمبيوتر والتلفونات واجهزة التسلية الالكترونية لتصبح هذه الاجهزة تدعم تكنولوجيا البلوتوث والتي سيصبح الاستفادة من ميزاتها على النحو التالي:

•اجهزة بدون اسلاك: وهذا يجعل نقل الاجهزة وترتيبها في السفر او في البيت سهلا وبدون متاعب. 
•غير مكلفة بالمقارنة بالاجهزة الحالية. 
•سهلة التشغيل: تستطيع الاجهزة من التواصل ببعضها البعض بدون تدخل المستخدم وكل ما عليك هو الضغط على زر التشغيل واترك الباقي للبلوتوث ليتحوار مع الجهاز المعني بالامر من خلال الموديول مثل تبادل الملفات بكافة انواعها بين الاجهزة الالكترونية. 

تعمل وسيلة اتصال البلوتوث عند تردد 2.45 جيجاهيرتز وهذا التردد يتفق مع الاجهزة الطبية والاجهزة العلمية والصناعية مما يجعل انتشار استخدامه سهل. فمثلا يمكن فتح باب الكارج من خلال اشعة تحت الحمراء يصدرها جهاز خاص لذلك ولكن باستخدام البلوتوث يمكن فتح الكراج باستخدام جهاز الهاتف النقال.

ماذا عن التشويش الذي قد يحدث نتيجة للتداخلات بين الاشارات المتبادلة

من المحتمل أن يتسائل القارئ إذا كانت الاجهزة سوف تبادل المعلومات والبيانات باشارات راديو تعمل عند تردد 2.45 جيجاهيرتز. فماذا عن التداخلات التي قد تسبب في التشويش الذي قد نلاحظه على شاشة التلفزيون عندما تتداخل مع اشارات لاسلكية!! 

مشكلة التداخل تم حلها بطريقة ذكية حيث أن اشارة البلوتوث ضعيفة وتبلغ 1 ميليوات إذا ما قورنت باشارات اجهاز الهاتف النقال التي تصل إلى 3 وات. هذا الضعف في الإشارة يجعل مدى تأثير اشارات البلوتوث في حدود دائرة قطرها 10 متر ويمكن لهذه الاشارات من اختراق جدراان الغرف مما يجعل التحكم في الأجهزة يتم من غرفة لاخرى دون الحاجة للانتقال مباشرة للأجهزة المراد تشغيلها. 

عند تواجد العديد من الاجهزة الالكترونية في الغرفة يمكن أن يحدث تداخل لاننا ذكرنا أن مدى تأثير البلوتوث في حدود 10 متر وهو اكبر من مساحة الغرفة ولكن هذا الاحتمال غير وارد لان هناك مسح متواصل لمدى ترددات اشارة البلوتوث، وهذا مايعرف باسم spread-spectrum frequency hopping حيث أن المدى المخصص لترددات البلوتوث هي بين 2.40 إلى 2.48 جيجاهيرتز ويتم هذا المسح بمعدل 1600 مرة في الثانية الواحدة. وهذا ما يجعل الجهاز المرسل يستخدم تردد معين مثل 2.41 جيجاهيرتز لتبادل المعلومات مع جهاز أخر في حين أن جهازين في نفس الغرفة يستخدموا تردد آخر مثل 2.44 جيجاهيرتز ويتم اختيار هذه الترددات تلقائيا وبطريقة عشوائية مما يمنع حدوث تداخلات بين الاجهزة، لانه لا يوجد اكثر من جهازين يستخدما نفس التردد في نفس الوقت. وان حدث ذلك فإنه يكون لجزء من الثانية.

بيتك يدعم (البلوتوث Bluetooth)

لنفترض انك حصلت على بيت عصري اجهزته تعمل بتكنولوجيا البلوتوث مثل جهاز تلفزيون ورسيفر وجهاز DVD واجهزة ستيريو سمعية وكمبيوتر وهاتف نقال. كل جهاز مما سبق يستخدم البلوتوث. 

كيف ستعمل هذه الاجهزة؟ 

عندما تكون الاجهزة مزودة بتكنولوجيا البلوتوث فإن هذه الاجهزة تتمكن من معرفة المطلوب منها دون تدخل من المستخدم حيث يمكنها الاتصال فيما بينها فتعرف فيما اذا كان مطلوب منها نقل بيانات مثل بيانات البريد الالكتروني من جهاز الهاتف المحمول إلى الكمبيوتر أو التحكم بأجهزة أخرى مثل تحكم جهاز الستيريو بالسماعات. حيث تنشئ شبكة تواصل صغيرة بين الأجهزة وتوابعها تعرف باسم الشبكة الشخصية personal-area network وتختصر PAN أو باسم البيكونت piconet تستخدم كل شبكة احد الترددات المتوفرة في المدى من إلى 2.48 جيجاهيرتز.

لنأخذ على سبيل المثال جهاز الهاتف النقال وقاعدته فالشركة المصنعة قد وضعت شريحتي بلوتوث في كل منهما، وتم برمجة كل وحدة بعنوان address محدد يقع في المدى المخصص لهذا النوع من الاجهزة. فعند تشغيل القاعدة فإنها ترسل اشارة راديو لاجهزة الاستقبال التي تحمل نفس العنوان وحيث أن الهاتف النقال يحمل نفس العنوان المطلوب فإنه يستجيب للاشارة المرسلة ويتم انشاء شبكة (بيكونت) بينهما. وعندها لا يستجيب هذين الجهازين لأية اشارات من أجهزة مجاورة لانها تعتبر من خارج تلك الشبكة. 

كذلك الحال مع الكمبيوتر واجهزة الترفيه الالكترونية تعمل بنفس الالية حيث تنشئ شبكات تربط الاجهزة بعضها ببعض طبقا للعناوين التي صممت من قبل الشركات المصنعة. وعندها تتواصل هذه الاجهزة التي تصبح ضمن الشبكة الخاصة وتتبادل المعلومات بينها باستخدام الترددات المتاحة. ولا تتدخل اجهزة شبكة بأجهزة شبكة مجاورة لان كل منها يعمل بتردد مختلف. وقد تمت برمجة هذه شرائح البلوتوث بكل المعلومات اللازمة لتشغيلها وعمل المطلوب منها دون تدخل من المستخدم.


----------



## dungel (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور علي الموضوع المهم
ارجو اعادة تحميل الصور لانها غير واضحه عندي


----------



## abd_alkaraim (6 فبراير 2010)

تحياتي أخي العزيز وشكرا لك


----------



## م/سلمى الفارس (6 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع مشكور


----------



## مجنونm (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخوي بس الصور ماطلعت عندي الله يعطيك العافيه فعلا معلومات تشكر عليها


----------



## ماجد القاسمي (11 فبراير 2010)

معلومات قيمه بارك الله فيك...ولكن لو مدعومة بالصور أي شرح تصويري كان أحسن لأن راسي تشتت كثيرا لما قرأت بعض الأشياء لأنها تخيليه كثيرا


----------



## eslama76 (15 فبراير 2010)

ممكن لو سمحتو رسمه لدايره بلوتوث جاهزه تستقبل سيجنال من اللاب


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا اخى على هذا المجهودالرائع
تسلم ايدك


----------



## medical.eng89 (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العبادي_079 (22 فبراير 2010)

سلمت يداك أخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس بيئي 2010 (22 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## المجتهد25 (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## ًwimax (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي ،ولكن الصور ما طلعت عندي


----------



## friend88 (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكور هل له اثر على الانسان؟


----------



## نسمة الحياة (14 أبريل 2010)

موضوع كتير حلو ويعطيك العافية


----------



## crazy1988 (19 أبريل 2010)

thanx


----------



## crazy1988 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد فخري حسن (20 أبريل 2010)

الله يحفظكم ويجزيكم


----------



## xoxoxoxo (23 أبريل 2010)

Thanks, such a good topic


----------



## الساهر الفرحان (24 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه على هذه المعلومات


----------

